# OLD: Woodgate.



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Had a much needed weekend away to Woodgate this weekend. A few whiting from the beach but nothing worth keeping. 
Got up early this morning and trolled the mouth of the burrum river where there is a deep channel. Picked up a reef shark of about a meter and a baby Spanish?. Let the shark go for good shark karma. 
Awesome weather today, was a shame to leave the joint.


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

Nice fish Tristan. Hoping to spend more time up there myself in the future.

Joel


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Yeah Joel must be time to get some sand under the suzie.


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Where did you stay up there. Thats a solid shark for its length.


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

jbonez said:


> Where did you stay up there. Thats a solid shark for its length.


 camped at burrum point which is on the Woodgate side of the burrum river mouth. Yeah pretty fat shark. Glad to catch one, also glad if Its my last.



cjbfisher said:


> Tristan,
> I think that is a school mackerel. They have a whitish patch on their dorsal fin, which that one seems to have. 50cm min length.


cheers mate, I wasn't 100% but it didn't release well at all so yeah.


----------



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

captaincoochin said:


> Yeah Joel must be time to get some sand under the suzie.


Overdue mate. Will head up north shore one weekend after Easter school holidays.

Joel


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

cjbfisher said:


> Tristan,
> I think that is a school mackerel. They have a whitish patch on their dorsal fin, which that one seems to have. 50cm min length.


These are doggies they don't have bars like spanish do and their spots are bigger and less frequent than spotties, plus the pattern often disappears after death.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2014)

These are doggies

What did you do to poor little Nemo's friend down the bottom ?


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

KingCobe said:


> These are doggies
> 
> What did you do to poor little Nemo's friend down the bottom ?


Very good eating Mick, will take one any day.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Stripey (a Hussar)....small,* but delicious. YUMMMM!

*maximum size 40 cm


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Where is OLD?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2014)

Just having a joke there

Unknown to me , looks poisonous

Might give one to the mother in law


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

anselmo said:


> Where is OLD?


Is that a Q?


----------

